# My Mini garden



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's a picture of the mini garden in what used to be a flower bed. My dad is 5'8" for reference.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 30, 2013)

That looks great.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks. I can't wait until they're producing maters


----------

